# installation msn



## mumu888 (14 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Je Suis une grande débutante sur macbook. 
J'ai une question. Est il possible d'installer MSN sur mon Mac et comment proceder. Je suis allée sur un site mais j'ai eu u message comme quoi le téléchargement était impossible parce que indisponible.

Merci par avance pour vos conseils


----------



## béné (14 Avril 2007)

mumu888 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je Suis une grande débutante sur macbook.
> J'ai une question. Est il possible d'installer MSN sur mon Mac et comment proceder. Je suis allée sur un site mais j'ai eu u message comme quoi le téléchargement était impossible parce que indisponible.
> ...



Chere Mumu
Il existe une fonction recherche dans la barre menu bleue en haut...
Tu y tapes MSN ou aMSN et....
Tu vas avoir de quoi lire pour toute la nuit...!!!
Revenant de ma course ipodesque je saute pour ma part dans ma douche...
Milbiz:rateau:


----------



## arch (16 Avril 2007)

Tu a quelle version sur ton mac?

Moi non plus je n'arrivai pas à télécharger une version car ma version mac n'était pas assez puissante

​


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2007)

il existe surtout Adium


----------



## Paradise (16 Avril 2007)

Adium !! il ne faut pas installer cette mer** d'msn sur nos macs...


----------



## OOAntonOO (16 Avril 2007)

mumu888 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je Suis une grande d&#233;butante sur macbook.
> J'ai une question. Est il possible d'installer MSN sur mon Mac et comment proceder. Je suis all&#233;e sur un site mais j'ai eu u message comme quoi le t&#233;l&#233;chargement &#233;tait impossible parce que indisponible.
> ...



Est ce que tu as finalement trouver ce que tu as besoin ?
Sinon voici 2 liens qui pourron t'aider 

aMSN: http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Internet/communication/fiches/28910.html 

 MSN: http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Internet/communication/fiches/27458.html


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2007)

ou encore
Adium:love:


----------



## arch (22 Avril 2007)

Est-ce que la version 6.0.1 est mieux que amsn?​


----------



## béné (23 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ou encore
> Adium:love:



Ouais c 'est bien beau tout ça mais Adium...y'a pas l'image (ou alors je suis encore plus nioube que je ne le pense?!!!! )


----------



## LucasMac (23 Avril 2007)

Depuis la sortie de la dernière mise à jour de Live messenger sur PC, j'ai constaté qu'au fur et à mesure que mes contacts faisait la mise à jour Adium n'était plus en messure de voir leur avatars... Est-ce que je suis le seul à avoir se problème?


----------



## LucasMac (23 Avril 2007)

Sinon je déconseille d'installer MSN messenger sur mac.. moi je l'avais fait sur le mien et je le regrète... la dernière version plante régulièrement et en plus en plantant elle vérouille le livre des polices utilisateurs de façon irrémédiable. Enfin je dis irrémédiable car j'ai pas trouvé d'autre moyen pour la dévérouiller que de réinstaller Mac OS...


----------



## gwena (25 Avril 2007)

la version officielle d'msn de microsoft ne sert &#224; rien, elle est nulle!
il faut t&#233;lcharger Adium qui est beaucoup plus sympa!
par contre comme LucasMac vient de le dire et de me l'apprendre il existe un probl&#232;me avec les avatars des gens msn/adium, mais bon...


----------



## le busson (25 Avril 2007)

je suis aussi une nouvelle utilisatrice de mac!

Es ce que sur adium on peut communiquer avec des gens qui utilisent msn??


----------



## elKBron (25 Avril 2007)

oui, mais sans webcam 
AdiumX c est trop booon


----------



## le busson (25 Avril 2007)

Merci!!!!


----------



## elKBron (25 Avril 2007)

et dis donc, ton expos&#233;, ca roule ou bien ? tu dois le rendre demain je te rappelle


----------



## le busson (25 Avril 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> et dis donc, ton exposé, ca roule ou bien ? tu dois le rendre demain je te rappelle



Non ca coule, je VEUX ma boite mail, ca m'empeche de travailler de savoir que ca marche po:rose:


----------



## Melounette (1 Mai 2007)

Bon, bon bon. J'ai fait une recherche, et je poste sur le premier sujet que Vbulletin a bien voulu me donner. Les autres, ils m'envoyaient au bar.:mouais:
Donc voilà le problème.
J'ai une soeur pas loin d'accoucher et qui veut me faire part en live de ses derniers instants de grossesse, les contractions, ses jambes énormes, sa bave, sa constipation, son ventre marbré veineux tout moche beurk...tout ça... Comment je suis trop trop contente.:sick: Mais voilou, madame débute dans le 21 siècle, avant elle vivait en 1900, l'exposition universelle toussa toussa, sans tel, TV, ni ordi, à peine un stylo et l'eau courante.
Et elle débute, la pauvre, sur un PC avec windows vista. Oui je sais, mais elle est enceinte, je refuse de contrarier une femme enceinte, surtout ma soeur, elle fait beaucoup très peur.
Donc, ayant avec peine installé MSN, elle refuse de faire tout autre effort pour communiquer via video. Pas grave me dis-je, je peux installer aMSN. Si le PC ne peut pas faire un pas vers le mac, le mac viendra à lui \o/ Là elle pourra me faire film gore tous les soirs et m'expliquer ces derniers trucs de femme enceinte et j'essaierais de pas vomir sur mon mâââârveilleux Macbook pro.:love:
Et bin non. La video ne veut pas passer. On lui dit qu'elle ne peut pas se connecter ou elle a un écran blanc. Et moi carrément, je ne la vois pas, aucune réception, par contre on me dit que j'émets bien. Enfin...j'émets ma truffe en gros plan, mais bon pas grave, vu que j'ai droit à l'ouverture du col de l'utérus de l'autre côté, un donné pour un rendu.:modo: J'ai bien suivi ce que vous avez dit, j'ai tout fait bien, mais ça marche pô.
Donc je suis sur ahem...le must des Macbookpro via free. Et elle, elle a un moche PC portable géant via orange truc. J'ai la dernière version de aMSN, et elle forcément, la dernière version de MSN sur windaube vista.
Est-ce que c'est une question de format et compression de l'image que j'envoie ? Les FAI qui communiquent mal ? Qu'est-ce que je mets dans les paramètres videos ? Pourquoi la isight me filme en très gros plan sur aMSN ?
Merci de vos réponses...pas trop immédiates s'il vous plait, je viens de goûter.Je peux attendre.


----------



## da capo (1 Mai 2007)

essaie skype.


----------



## Melounette (1 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> essaie skype.


Alors voilà, justement, c'est pas ça. J'ai skype, qui fonctionne admirablement. Mais elle non, et pour l'installer, c'est l'horreur, elle comprend rien. Je sais, c'est simple, mais elle est enceinte et très débutante, donc forcément, c'est un peu le bourdel au niveau cerveau. Et je suis pas à côté d'elle pour l'aider. Donc, j'aimerais vraiment faire fonctionner la video de amsn. Y a pas d'autres solutions.:rateau:


----------



## da capo (1 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Y a pas d'autres solutions.:rateau:


changer de soeur ?


----------



## béné (1 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> changer de soeur ?



rrrrhhoooo...:rateau:


----------



## da capo (1 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> changer de soeur ?





béné a dit:


> rrrrhhoooo...:rateau:



well sorry, dear mel.


J'imagine que ta soeur est bien loin de toi et que tu ne peux donc pas agir sur sa machine.
Parce que je sais pas trop, mais je vois bien un problème de firewall : tu sais le truc qui est sensé protéger le pc contre les intrusions et que finalement tu peux pas faire grand chose...


----------



## Melounette (1 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> changer de soeur ?



J'y ai pens&#233;, mais y a ma ni&#232;ce dedans. Je peux d&#233;cemment pas faire abandon de ni&#232;ce avant la naissance. Apr&#232;s on verra, tout d&#233;pend de sa monster attitude.
Non, mais s&#233;rieux, j'ai pit&#232;tre omis un truc, y a p't&#234;t un truc simple &#224; faire ? Si y a des gens qui communiquent par la video avec des PC et qui m'entendent.
Edit : Ah oui le firewall. Mince, j'avais pas pens&#233;. Ah bin oui mais l&#224;, on est foutus, jamais elle comprendra &#231;a. Bon bin, je vais tenter de lui envoyer une explication claire de comment on installe skype. Merci quand m&#234;me.


----------

